# Opening, closing, job duties information and checklists, par lists, employee manual, etc.??



## pecan pie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello-

This is my first post here.  

I own a small retail bakery and for the past few years I've had a very hands on role as the owner/operator and sometimes baker.  I made sure that everything 'just got done.'  But I will be hiring my first manager in the next couple of months and wanted a more thorough set of documents: job descriptions and duties, opening/closing checklists, par lists, manuals, etc..  I know that everything is unique to each situation and business, but I'm so maxed out with time and energy I was hoping that I could find documents to edit and update versus starting from scratch.  Does anyone know of any resources available?  I'd love free, but if it costs something (book or consultant) I completely understand.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

As you said these kinds of things differ from place to place. I understand the organization can be a little frustrating. Here's my suggestion........

In the morning when you are fresh and thinking clearly, go through your kitchen and front of the house making a list of everything you would want to see happen for opening and closing your place. Make lists for both the front and back of your place. That way, YOU know what will get done each and every day.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

One other bit of advice - don't worry about making the lists / documents perfect the first time.

Explain that they are always a work in progress and that you expect the managers to update and refine them with you as time goes on. (you always have to make the final decision of course)

This makes it much easier to get them started and work on them as you go... a 90% solution in time rather than the 100% solution that never arrives...


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is a sample employee handbook for a bakery/cafe: http://www.sunnypointcafe.com/downloads/EmployeeManual.pdf

General information on employee handbooks with a link to a template: http://www.sba.gov/content/employee-handbooks

Tips on writing job descriptions: http://www.sba.gov/content/writing-effective-job-descriptions

And if you can find a copy (it's out of print), "The Baker's Trade" by Zachary Schat has been very helpful to me as I'm going through the startup process.


----------



## pecan pie (Apr 10, 2012)

@Nightscotsman- Thank you so much!!  Just awesome!  I hope your start up process is going smoothly.


----------



## nightscotsman (Sep 23, 2011)

pecan pie said:


> @Nightscotsman- Thank you so much!! Just awesome! I hope your start up process is going smoothly.


You're very welcome.

Of COURSE it's not going smoothly, but we're in the home stretch with final inspections Monday and Tuesday. Should be open in a couple of weeks!


----------



## pecan pie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah, well, yes "smoothly" is definitely a relative term when opening a business, especially a food business!  Congrats and I hope final inspections go well!


----------

